# HEY GUYS NEED HELP?????????????



## booneywv (Mar 11, 2011)

hey guys seen videos on youtube and finally found a site that guys will help you build a jet jon boat rivers only in my area or drive 1hour 45 mins to nearest lake lookin to to buy or pay to have one build please help a hillbilly lol..... well the main thing is like any other guy in this world is whats the next project i would really would like help buildin my own if not that big of that build... I would buy the right boat


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 11, 2011)

You Might Post A Link To The Site You Are Talking About, So We Can Look At "Your" Options.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 11, 2011)

If you can let us know what your plans are with your boat some one on here will be able to help. Fishing, riding, go fast boat. Look at outboardjets.com their home page will give you a good idea where to start at.


----------

